# how to flush mount an 15-50r receptacle



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you serious?...If you can't do that, I would give up electrical work.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Keep the box low so they get the fireworks when power washing the floors and the conduit tight to the wall to capture the house trail mix. 

Shouldn't this be fished down the wall with the right box installed?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mitty1964 said:


> I'm looking for any suggestions on flush mounting a 15 -50r Leviton 8450 receptacle in an existing wall covered with a white plastic coating used in commercial kitchens, using a two gang 4 sqaure box. Thank you in advance for any ideas...!


 

How deep is the wall? I don't think that receptacle will go in a 1 & 1/2" box without at least a 1" plaster ring.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's a _two-gang four-square box_?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's a _two-gang four-square box_?












or is that 5 11/16?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> or is that 5 11/16?


Shore'n looks like a 2-gang handi-box tuh me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Shore'n looks like a 2-gang handi-box tuh me.


That is......................................


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Shore'n looks like a 2-gang handi-box tuh me.


I've never heard it called a two gang handi box, but that works.

as for the box I'd normally call it a two gang steel nail on.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If there is room I would use a deep 4-11/16 Sq, (11-B around here) with a 2" plaster ring and if you really have room an extension box. 

IMO with any box bigger is almost always better.

Actually I am in Florida, do they call them 11-B's here?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I've never heard it called a two gang handi box, but that works.
> 
> as for the box I'd normally call it a two gang steel nail on.



So what do you call these?








​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So what do you call these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a handibox. I just didn't know they came in two gang varieties.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> that is a handibox. I just didn't know they came in two gang varieties.


Also three gang:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Also three gang:


That's just a standard steel 3 gang box.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Do I hear five? :whistling2:​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

What's you get into more than one "gang" it stops being "handi".


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Do I hear five? :whistling2:​


Just waiting for more to be posted! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> What's you get into more than one "gang" it stops being "handi".



It's handi-er than ganging metal boxes together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I just didn't know they came in two gang varieties.


Now you know. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Now you know. :laughing:


I have been learned smartly.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :laughing:​


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

There really isn't much handi about those handiboxes other than some times being a glorified lb, which is only good indoors. 

-Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. :laughing:​


I hope that's not going in a load bearing wall.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I hope that's not going in a load bearing wall.


Don't worry... I'll put a header over it. Honest, I will!


----------



## F.A.T. (Dec 18, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Don't worry... I'll put a header over it. Honest, I will!


Aren't you honored that I chose my screen name after you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Next time why not take P.O.S. as you name?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. :laughing:​


 And the cover is only $297.99.


----------

